# Gay not traded?



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Looking around the Web...NBA.com, Rockets.com and the Grizz website, there is no indication that Rudy Gay has been traded. In fact the Rockets GM talks about how Rudy is going to help bolster the Rockets roster.

Sign me up as confused


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

:gopray:


----------



## tang (Mar 1, 2006)

Schilly said:


> Looking around the Web...NBA.com, Rockets.com and the Grizz website, there is no indication that Rudy Gay has been traded. *In fact the Rockets GM talks about how Rudy is going to help bolster the Rockets roster.*
> 
> Sign me up as confused


Where does it say that?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i know i saw in a few places that it says gay is staying in houston but i thought he was getting traded for shane battier


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh, man...maybe there is a shining light in the sea of chaos. Link please, for the Rockets GM!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

ok ok guys calm down from what i heard the trade isnt official until july- mid July, probably would be the worst trade in NBA Houston ROcket History


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope your telling the truth, damnit.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

until July 12th they can not declare the trade...until then the guy is a Rocket...so be happy that we had him for about two weeks.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, and on July 13th, Houston will burn both Mario Williams' jerseys, and Shane Battier jerseys.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Lmao lets just hope Shane Battier doesnt even come here


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Shane would fit in alright...he can potentially play the SG/SF postition, but not for Gay and Stro.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

gay would play the SF position so much better than battier.. also this of course allows tmac to play his 2 position. and ye i dont want to see battier at rockets. if he does come i will most likely burn down toyota center


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Hope I am not jinxing anything, but what if we keep Gay, and he turns out to be a washout? That would blow.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

dude no fn way he is.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Hope I am not jinxing anything, but what if we keep Gay, and he turns out to be a washout? That would blow.


Gay is a good kid who works hard. His stock dropped this year because teams feared that he doesn't have the drive to be a STAR! Teams didn't fear that he was gonna be a complete dud. If he works decently hard, he WILL be a very solid role player AT the WORST! This trade makes zero sense. We're trading Gay and Stro for a worst-case scenario version of Rudy Gay. If this trade is official and goes down, I will not be seen again on these forums. 



I swear.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Gay is a Memphis Grizzly. Jerry West let it slip, Dawson was laughing when he talked about picking Gay, it just can't be announced until July 1 or July 12.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

I need alcohol... NOW!!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Gay is a good kid who works hard. His stock dropped this year because teams feared that he doesn't have the drive to be a STAR! Teams didn't fear that he was gonna be a complete dud. If he works decently hard, he WILL be a very solid role player AT the WORST! This trade makes zero sense. We're trading Gay and Stro for a worst-case scenario version of Rudy Gay. If this trade is official and goes down, I will not be seen again on these forums.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear.


well let me be the first to say what a pleasure it has been to see your magnificent quotes. and your cunning linguist, you sir will be missed.

:cheers:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Mr. Predictable said:


> Gay is a Memphis Grizzly. Jerry West let it slip, Dawson was laughing when he talked about picking Gay, it just can't be announced until July 1 or July 12.


How do you know for sure? 



Someone wanna start an official *GREG ODEN LOTTERY FAN CLUB*?????

Also, let us compare Memphis and Houston's respective draft nights.

Houston- adds 28 year old Shane Battier. Solid role player but not a star. Loses Rudy Gay (19 yrs)and Stromile.

Memphis- adds 19 year old Rudy Gay whose high end potential is a perennial All-Star and bottom potential is... well, Shane Battier. Adds Kyle Lowry, solid starting PG for Villanova. One of the better guards of the draft. Adds Stromile Swift, who can come off the bench and bring instant energy.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> ok ok huys clam down from what i heard the trade isnt official until july- mid July, probably would be the worst trade in NBA Houston ROcket History


what about trading Richard Jefferson for Eddie Griffen?(it wasnt straight up but i forget the other players involved)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Mr. Predictable said:


> Gay is a Memphis Grizzly. Jerry West let it slip, Dawson was laughing when he talked about picking Gay, it just can't be announced until July 1 or July 12.


is shane battier a free agent or something because if he isnt this deal should be announced today and on the rockets site and nba.com transaction site theres no evidence, not even on the draft board or nbadraft.net the only place i saw it was on the espn website


----------



## some1x (May 24, 2006)

Its on quite a few websites (been looking all night and now too tired to dig them up again). Besides ESPN, other sources include:

1. http://chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4011214.html
2. http://www.topix.net/content/trb/0536048169428861097042798943773754674658
3. interview with Jerry West; he sounded very happy


----------



## princess21 (Oct 10, 2005)

It's not official yet because Battier is still considered a BYC player until after June 30th. 

The trade can (and will) become official on July 1, I believe.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

If gay was to be traded wouldnt they hav made the trade on draft day? I bet its just some rumor that leaked out and those jerry west quotes were probably misled. I highly doubt this trade is going through. 

And will everybody please stop hating on Carrol Dawson for the eddie griffin- jefferson trade? I mean, didnt he compensate for that in the T-mac for stevie franchise trade? Honestly if i was to choose between the two trades ill take t-mac over jefferson anyday.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Its the principle. Are you telling me the clippers franchise has made up for their perenial crapness, just by making it to the playoffs once. No. The same here. Just cause he made one good trade, doesnt mean all his previous mistakes should be ignored. And he has made a number.

What is this franchise's obsession with old players. We need youth, we need future. Looking at the roster, come 2009, when Tmac and Yao are starting to decline, there is no one to take up the mantle.


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

darkballa said:


> If gay was to be traded wouldnt they hav made the trade on draft day? I bet its just some rumor that leaked out and those jerry west quotes were probably misled. I highly doubt this trade is going through.
> 
> And will everybody please stop hating on Carrol Dawson for the eddie griffin- jefferson trade? I mean, didnt he compensate for that in the T-mac for stevie franchise trade? Honestly if i was to choose between the two trades ill take t-mac over jefferson anyday.


man that move is purely based on the hockey guy, not dawson, stop giving him credit :biggrin: .


----------



## RoxFan (Jun 29, 2006)

I dont see any good in this trade...dont get me wrong battier is a solid ROLE PLAYER, but Rudy Gay has the potential to be an ALL STAR, i dont think were going anywhere with battier. And also, god forbide it though, if T-Macs back takes a turn for the worst Gay could be as good or even a better replacement.


----------



## miri (Nov 1, 2003)

darkballa said:


> And will everybody please stop hating on Carrol Dawson for the eddie griffin- jefferson trade? I mean, didnt he compensate for that in the T-mac for stevie franchise trade?


Uh, Mcgrady basically dictated where he wanted to be traded to. Werent the Rockets his first choice?


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

miri said:


> Uh, Mcgrady basically dictated where he wanted to be traded to. Werent the Rockets his first choice?



yeah.

He wanted Yao Ming.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

reno2000 said:


> Its the principle. Are you telling me the clippers franchise has made up for their perenial crapness, just by making it to the playoffs once. No. The same here. Just cause he made one good trade, doesnt mean all his previous mistakes should be ignored. And he has made a number.
> 
> What is this franchise's obsession with old players. We need youth, we need future. Looking at the roster, come 2009, when Tmac and Yao are starting to decline, there is no one to take up the mantle.




And thats the very exact reason they should just keep Rudy Gay. To recieve the torch when Tmac and Yao start declining


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Memphis- adds 19 year old Rudy Gay whose high end potential is a perennial All-Star and bottom potential is... well, Shane Battier. Adds Kyle Lowry, solid starting PG for Villanova. One of the better guards of the draft. Adds Stromile Swift, who can come off the bench and bring instant energy.


I wouldn't say Gay's bottom potential is Shane Battier. Battier is one of the best, if not the best, role players in the NBA, and despite not having stunning athletic ability, he's one of the more versatile players in the league as well. 

I doubt Stromile Swift will bring instant energy off of the bench when he has never done so in his career prior to this trade. He had his opportunity to revive things in Houston, but as we all saw, he did not even come close to doing so.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

THIS IS THE WORST TRADE UB ROCKETS HISTORY... if it is offical... lets hope its not... IT BETTER NOT


----------

